# Molly's kittens 3 and a half weeks old.. PIC HEAVY



## rachael (Dec 17, 2009)

I warned you! Lots of photos!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Adorable! I WANT! :heart


----------



## Tortietudelove (Nov 24, 2009)

Oh my! How adorable! :luv


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Squeeeeeeee! Baaaaaaaaby kittieeeeeeeees! It's baaaAAAAAAAby kittieeeeEEEEEEEEEs!







Okay, you warned about photos, but the cuteness-factor GOT me! :mrgreen:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I feel warm, I have a temperature. Oh dear, KITTEN FEVER!!!!!! :luv


----------



## rachael (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm glad you guys like the photos


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

marie73 said:


> I feel warm, I have a temperature. Oh dear, KITTEN FEVER!!!!!! :luv


Take two kittens and call me in the morning. Hey! Take _two more_ and when you call me in the morning, give me the info I need to come pick my two up!


----------



## EvieSkye (Jan 18, 2010)

Aw!!! (x100) i want one! They are the sweetest things I've ever seen!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

They are perfect!! And, Momma is looking so good.


----------



## chloecatgirl (Mar 30, 2009)

So many of them! You know some people would like to roll in a pile of money...me, I rather roll (carefully) in a pile of kitties just like that! The all white one(s) are my favourite. SO fluffly. :luv


----------



## Jess041 (Jul 6, 2009)

Aww sooo cute!!! Lexi needs a playmate... just sayin...


----------



## Luvkitties (Jan 22, 2009)

OMG!
They are so cute! I want one!!! No wait... I want all of them!!! lol :luv


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I knew it was just a matter of time before Marie got kitten fever again!  Who could blame her though?


----------



## rachael (Dec 17, 2009)

I know what you mean about wanting to just roll around in a big thing of kittens. I love just laying down and having them all snuggle up to me!


----------



## Mikayla (Aug 14, 2009)

They're adorable! I'm feeling a little warm myself.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Wow, wow, wow! Those are great pictures of adorable kittens! I love the way your pictures look so springy too. How did you manage that in the dead of January?


----------



## kwarendorf (Oct 12, 2009)

rachael said:


> I'm glad you guys like the photos


How could ya not?  Not only are the kittens adorable, but the photos themselves are beautiful.


----------



## rachael (Dec 17, 2009)

October said:


> Wow, wow, wow! Those are great pictures of adorable kittens! I love the way your pictures look so springy too. How did you manage that in the dead of January?


I live in Florida.  The flowers are always blooming here  and the colorful bedspread helps


----------



## WhiteKitties (Dec 22, 2008)

OMG they're adorable!!! The white ones are giving me kitten fever!


----------



## P&R (Sep 10, 2009)

Those are such great pictures and those kitties are adorable!!!!!!!!


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

You're a GREAT photographer. Thanks to you, these kits will have homes in NO TIME!! They're adorable, but your photography really makes them pop!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Holy cute overload!!! They are darling.


----------



## rachael (Dec 17, 2009)

hoofmaiden said:


> You're a GREAT photographer. Thanks to you, these kits will have homes in NO TIME!! They're adorable, but your photography really makes them pop!



My mom's the photographer and they will be put up for adoption at the shelter... So no one will see the photos


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

When I foster and turn the kittens over to the organization for adoption, I include a paper write-up of their personalities, what % of my home they've been introduced to, how they reacted to my adult/resident cats, what toys they like, litter/boxes used and the food I'd been feeding them. I also included "baby" photos to go home with them.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Kittens are so cute! :luv I'm sure they'll get adopted quickly.


----------



## WhiteKitties (Dec 22, 2008)

Heidi n Q said:


> I also included "baby" photos to go home with them.


Heidi, I'm sure many people who have adopted your fosters have really appreciated this - my girls were a year and a half old when we adopted them, and their baby pictures are such a treasure to me! We framed those pictures as soon as we got them, and I love to look at them and reflect on what my adorable 'monsters' must have been like as babies!


----------



## rachael (Dec 17, 2009)

Heidi n Q said:


> When I foster and turn the kittens over to the organization for adoption, I include a paper write-up of their personalities, what % of my home they've been introduced to, how they reacted to my adult/resident cats, what toys they like, litter/boxes used and the food I'd been feeding them. I also included "baby" photos to go home with them.


I wont be "turn the kittens over" to the shelter.. They already belong to the shelter. The mom was there and I took her while she was pregnant from the shelter. All of their files have already been written.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

rachael said:


> Heidi n Q said:
> 
> 
> > When I foster and turn the kittens over to the organization for adoption...
> ...


I think I perhaps didn't use a very clear term? My bad.  
When I foster, I get these kittens/cats *from* the adoption organization and I donate my time/effort/money for housing, socializing, food and travel to their organization's veterinary appointments. I assist the adoption organization by providing this voluntary service of myself, my home and my resources while the kittens/cats are under my care. When they are ready for adoption (_vetted and well-socialized_) is when I *return them* (_turn-them-over_) to their organization for display and to await their adoption. I have also found and/or been given orphaned litters to raise that through my contacts with the adoption organization I've been able to get them accepted into the organization's adoption program. Once they have been accepted into the adoption program they belong to the organization and all of my efforts and contributions are donated for their benefit. 
At the end of their time with me it is difficult for me to see them go ... but I am able to keep a clear vision of my role in the lives of these fosters; my role is to raise, socialize and prepare them for adoption into families. 

_Was I able to explain that better? I think you and I are on the same page, it was just a conflict of understanding the term I used, which was unclear._
h =^..^=


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

* thunk*

Cuteness overload! One warning wasn't enough!!!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Allie! *ALLIE!!!* Get up! Get *UP!* UP!!!! 
Halp! Allie has fallen and I can't get her up! We need a kitten, STAT!


----------



## Mutzi (Jun 2, 2008)

:luv I want more photos. :heart


----------



## Amberleaf (Feb 4, 2010)

Ohh, they ARE cute.  I can just imagine their piercing meows, which I suspect are a lot like Tiava's! ^.^;


----------

